# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συναντηση μελων WABBA Mr Hellas [Kυριακη 27.5.2012]

## RAMBO

Να ετοιμαζετε η εξεδρα του  :bodybuilding.gr: ..... :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εεεεε;Παρων  :01. Razz:

----------


## marvin

Παρουσα..απο τι ωρα θα παμε;

----------


## RAMBO

Εγω μαλλον θα το παω σερι απο το βραδυ :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παρουσα..απο τι ωρα θα παμε;


Εγω θα ειμαι από το πρωι,αρκετα νωρις,9-9.30.Εχουμε να  στησουμε πανο,καμερες,όλο και καποιον από εδω μεσα θα πρεπει να βοηθησουμε που παίζει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Εγω μαλλον θα το παω σερι απο το βραδυ


εγω πάντως σ αυτον τον αγώνα όποτε κατεβαίνω επειδη μένω στο νοβοτελ το πρωί οι περιπτεράδες στήνουν τα περίπτερα και εγω πάω για ύπνο και με λένε νωρίς ξύπνησες ηλία , λέω και νά ξεραν  ότι τωρα γυρνάω , αλλα τωρα και φαντομάς να γίνω δεν προλαβαίνω αφου σάββατο θα είμαι κριτής στην ΝΑΒΒΑ κομοτινή , πρέπει να διακτινηστώ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

Ηλια θα διασκεδασω και για σενα μαζι :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:

----------


## marvin

> Εγω θα ειμαι από το πρωι,αρκετα νωρις,9-9.30.Εχουμε να  στησουμε πανο,καμερες,όλο και καποιον από εδω μεσα θα πρεπει να βοηθησουμε που παίζει



Αχα σε εμας θα παιξει αυτος που φανταζομαι; :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

Ωρες........... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πάμε λοιπόν και μερικές Backstage  φωτογραφίες από τον αγώνα 

Νίκος Σιγάλας - Γιάννης Διακογιάννης 








Η σκηνή του αγώνα με το πανό του  :bodybuilding.gr:  που εχει ταξιδεψει σε όλη την Ελλάδα για αγώνες




Νασσερ - Ακης Βουλγαρελης και Διακογιάννης .Κατι σοβαρό φαίνεται να λένε  :01. Razz: 






Τελικά το θέμα της συζήτησης ήταν ποιος θα κάτσει στην μέση της φωτογραφησης  :01. Mr. Green: 




O επόμενος cameraman της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ για τα επόμενα 40 χρόνια (  :01. Razz:  ), Κώστας Rambo μαζί με τον Νασσερ




Είχαμε μια διαφωνία με τον Νασσερ προς τα που είναι τα αποδυτηρια  :08. Turtle: 






Τελικά εγω είχα δίκιο ,κερδισα !!

----------


## RAMBO

Yποψιν ομως οτι για αυτα τα 40 χρονια θελω μια μασσεζ να με ξεκουραζει την ωρα του καθηκοντος..τετοιο καμεραμαν μια φορα βρηκατε να τον προσεχετε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

εχεις εμενα...τι τη θες τη μασεζ??? :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dr.Dre

σε θελει αποκληστικα δικο του 
εσυ παιζεις μπαλα και με αλλους :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> σε θελει αποκληστικα δικο του 
> εσυ παιζεις μπαλα και με αλλους


ναι αλλα παντα σε αυτον γυρναω... :08. Turtle: 


εσυ αστα αυτα και προσεχε τον μμη γινει σα το "πειραμα"... :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dr.Dre

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
δεν πιστευω πως  μπορει να φτασει το επιπεδο του
μοναδικος ηταν ο ατιμος, δεν νομιζω να ξαναβγει αλλος θελει γενετικα αυτο το πραγμα για να το πετυχεις

----------


## exkaliber

αντρεα εσυ γτ δεν βγηκες σε καμια φωτο να ψαρουσουν ολοι εδω μεσα και οι γυναικες να εξτασιαστουν μαζι σου??

----------


## Dreiko

> αντρεα εσυ γτ δεν βγηκες σε καμια φωτο να ψαρουσουν ολοι εδω μεσα και οι γυναικες να εξτασιαστουν μαζι σου??


εβγαλα και ελπιζω να μη μπουν γιατι θα με κανω μπαν λογω ασχημιας... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## gym

ετσι ετσι βαλτε φωτο ρε παιδια να δουμε! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

Dreiko μην το παρεις στραβα αλλα σε βλεπω φιλικα :01. Razz: ..για μασεζ θελω κατι εξωτικο με κοκκινα μαλλια και λουλουδια

Ελενη για σενα θα βαλουμε την πιο ωραια φωτο με ολα τα ομορφοπαιδα μαζεμενα

----------


## marvin

> εβγαλα και ελπιζω να μη μπουν γιατι θα με κανω μπαν λογω ασχημιας...


Ε οχι δα..εγγυομαι ποιοτητα!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> Ε οχι δα..εγγυομαι ποιοτητα!!!


και γω εγγυομαι για σενα γυαλια μυωπιας... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## RAMBO

Η Νικη εκλεψε τις εντυπωσεις και οσο και αν επεμενα στην σκηνη δεν ανεβηκε..κουμπαρα του χρονου ομως ε? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

> εβγαλα και ελπιζω να μη μπουν γιατι θα με κανω μπαν λογω ασχημιας...


αυτο-διασυρμος και αυτο-διαβολη  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

διαλυω τις φημες για να μν γινουν γεγονοτα

ο ντρεικος ειναι πιο ομορφους εδω μεσα
εχει τυχει να χαζευω με μια γειτονισα (28 χρονων,κοντη,καστανοξανθη,βρεφονηποιοκομο) τις φωτο του θεματος εδω και οταν τις ειπα αυτον τον λενε αντρεα
με ρωτησε αν σε ξερω  
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 


μετρας ρε φιλε 
μετρας
ασε την μετριοφροσυνη για τους μετριους

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Βαγγελης με τις επόμενες φωτογραφίες θα διαλύσει οποιαδηποτε φήμη περί ασχήμιας.
Τυφλα να χει ο Μαρλον Μπράντο  :01. Razz: 






Η Νίκη υπό την εποπτεία φουσκωτών








Στην παρέα προστεθηκε το απόγευμα και ο Dr Dre,από το team της Νεας Μακρης







Γιαννης Διακογιαννης



Το  :bodybuilding.gr:  team μαζί με τον μεγάλο πρωταθλητή Παναγιώτη Σιώτη 





Κριτική επιτροπή με Τασο Ζαχαρόπουλο,Φωτη Πλευρίτη και Διακογιάννη

----------


## RAMBO

Dreiko αισθανομαι μειωνεκτικα διπλα σου,εχω χασει το μοτζο μου :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

> Dreiko αισθανομαι μειωνεκτικα διπλα σου,εχω χασει το μοτζο μου


εσυ αγοραρε δε χανεις ποτε το μοτζο σου. :01. Cool: 


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

μη με κοιτατε εμενα ετσι μην γινει τις κακομοιρας ετσι? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

Γιαννη ειμαστε σκληρα αγορια και περιεργα μπλεγμενοι,κανε και οτι δεν μας ξερεις :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

τον αλλον που δεν φιανεται καλα, γιατι τον αφησατε απεξω? στο πηγαδι κατουρισε? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

Για να μην αναγνωριζεται.. :01. Razz:

----------


## Dr.Dre

> τον αλλον που δεν φιανεται καλα, γιατι τον αφησατε απεξω? στο πηγαδι κατουρισε?


ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον Γιαννη 
αλλα οπως βλεπεις στο δυο τριτος δε χωρει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
εχουνε και καποια προηγουμενα τα παιδια

----------


## RAMBO

Να φανουνε τα σπα που καναμε :01. Razz:

----------


## Dr.Dre

:08. Turtle: και οι λευκανσεις

----------


## giannis64

> ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον Γιαννη 
> αλλα οπως βλεπεις στο δυο τριτος δε χωρει 
> εχουνε και καποια προηγουμενα τα παιδια


εγω αν ημουν στην θεση σου θα τους πλακωνα στα χαστουκια, που σε αφησαν εξω απο την φωτο.  ασε που θα τους ξεφωνιζα κιολας. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ...

Δεν ξερω για τον Dreiko αλλα σε μενα η τεστο κανει υπερχειλησεις :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> εγω αν ημουν στην θεση σου θα τους πλακωνα στα χαστουκια, που σε αφησαν εξω απο την φωτο.  ασε που θα τους ξεφωνιζα κιολας.


και που ξερεις οτι δε μας αρεσουν τα χαστουκια? :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dr.Dre

> εγω αν ημουν στην θεση σου θα τους πλακωνα στα χαστουκια, που σε αφησαν εξω απο την φωτο.  ασε που θα τους ξεφωνιζα κιολας.


μετα δεν θα ειχαμε καμερα μαν και θα μας ελειπε και ενας officer :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

> ...
> 
> Δεν ξερω για τον Dreiko αλλα σε μενα η τεστο κανει υπερχειλησεις


εσυ σκουπισου να μην λερωσεις.. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 




> και που ξερεις οτι δε μας αρεσουν τα χαστουκια?


καλα ειναι και αυτο. δεν τοχα σκεφτει!! :01. Mr. Green: 




> μετα δεν θα ειχαμε καμερα μαν και θα μας ελειπε και ενας officer


για τον καμεραμαν οκ. αλλα για τον οφισερ? περιμενουν αλλοι στην σειρα/ οποτε ολα καλα.. :08. Toast:  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

Ειδατε..σας ειμαι απαραιτητος,πρεπει να με διατηρειτε φρεσκοτατο και ετοιμοπολεμο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Νασσερ στο γέμισμα


Κανωντας ο Rαmbo μια απλη επίδειξη δικεφαλου  :01. Razz: 
Διακρίνεται και ο Γιάννης Κουκος στην φωτογραφία 





Στην παρεα προστέθηκε και ο Χρήστος 1961,με τον γιό του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dr.Dre

rambo πρησμενο σε βλεπω τη εκανες οταν και καλα αργουσες γιατι παρκαρες?

----------


## RAMBO

Μου ετυχε κατι απροοπτο στο δρομο :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

παρατα τα ολα και πανε γινε μοντελο
τελος  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βig Mike Κεφαλιανος





Λευτερης Σιδηρόπουλος



Κεφαλιανος μαζι με τον Νίκο Σιγάλα,την γυναίκα του Γεωργία και καποιους φίλους τους.



Οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι  !!!



ο Βαγγελης εχει αρχίσει να πειναει εντωμεταξύ  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

Αφου ειμαι για φαγωμα τετοιο κουκλακι :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αφου ειμαι για φαγωμα τετοιο κουκλακι


δεν είπαμε άλλωστε πως στα κινέζικα τον ράμπο τον λένε ΚΟΥΚ-ΛΗ ?  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

> ο Βαγγελης εχει αρχίσει να πειναει εντωμεταξύ


στο τσακ τη γλυτωσε το αυτι του ραμπο.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Yiannis 1989

φοβερή η ομάδα bodybuilding!!! :08. Toast:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Devil

βαγγο νομιζω οτι ο phil σε αντιγραφει.... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dreiko

> βαγγο νομιζω οτι ο phil σε αντιγραφει....


Τι να πεις...μπαμπεσης αντρας ο Phil.....ηταν ενας απο του λογους που διαλυθηκαν οι Pantera,με αντεγραφε μια ζωη... :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------

